# 3D Fenseher inkl. Brille als PC Monitor nutzen.



## Wenzman (6. März 2011)

Moin

Ich habe einen LG 60px950 Plasmafernseher inkl 3D Brille  zuhause stehen.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich das Gerät als PC Monitor für Spiele und 3D Spielen nutzen kann ( mal von der geringen Einbrenngefahr abgesehen).

Um 3D am PC mit einem ''normalen'' PC monitor nutzen zu können braucht man ja das Nvidia 3D vision kit, brauche ich das auch, oder kann ich auch die 3D Brille meines Fernsehers benutzen um Spiele in 3D an meinem TV spielen zu können ? 
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen ob ich die 3D Brille des Fernsehers bei einem PC Monitor verwenden kann. 

Grafikkarten sind 2 gtx 580. 


Hilfreiche Antworten sind willkommen.
mfg


----------



## Wenzman (7. März 2011)

falls die Frage nicht ganz deutlich idt, ich möchte nur wissen ob ich für 3D am pc zwingend die brille von nvidia brauche, oder ob ich auch die von meiem TV hersteller nehmen kann.


----------



## gurkerich (7. März 2011)

Ich habe auch einen Samsung 3D Fernsehr (UE40C7700) und ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht! Also die 3D Brille braucht ja ein Signal vom PC da der Fernseher nur anhand des Signals nicht wissen kann wie er die Brille ansteuert! Daher Denke ich ganz stark man braucht das 3D-Vision Kit von NVidia! Falls du vorhast es zu testen würde mich das Ergebnis sehr stakt Interessieren, also schreib bitte auch wenn du irgendwo gelesen hast das es Funktioniert!


----------



## Warlock54 (7. März 2011)

jo also die Frage würde mich auch interessieren. Kann man mit den mitgelieferten 200 hz brillen vom 3-d-tv und angeschlossenem Pc 3-d genießen, oder braucht man die nvidia brille?..ich hab mal von so nder 3dtv-software von nvidia gelsen, aber hab nicht viel infos drüber.

edit: ahh hier ein brauchbarer link  : http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/grafikkarten/2318679/nvidia_3dtv_play.html


----------



## Birdy (7. März 2011)

Es kommt glaube ich darauf an, ob der TV echte mindestens 100Hz hat, dann müsste man die Shutterbrille benutzen können. Bei nen Panasonic bringen einen die Viera 600Hz Link-irgendwas nicht viel. Am besten du schließt den TV an PC an und aktivierst 3D Vision im Treiber. Daraufhin startet ein Installationsassistent der glaub ich damit anfängt zu überprüfen ob der Monitor/TV 3D Vision fähig ist. Die normale TV Brille wird glaub ich nicht funktionieren, da das System vom 3D Fernsehen ein anderes ist. Die Shutterbrille am PC ist aktiv und läuft mit Strom, während am TV eine passive zum Einsatz kommt. Oh... und der TV muss Dual Link DVI verarbeiten können. Evtl geht's auch mit einen HDMI 1.4 Anschluss... bin mir da aber nicht sicher. 
Am besten einfach mal den 3D Vision Assistent starten.

Edit:
Grad erst den Link angeschaut.
Das mit dem 3D Vision Play kannte ich so noch nicht. Wäre natürlich geil wenn das dann mit der normalen Brillen funktionieren würde.


----------

